# Journaling without Grammarly for fifteen years.



## Paul James (Mar 6, 2015)

I journaled for fifteen years and didn't have a clue about editing, today I have a love and hate relationship with it and Grammarly. I've been studying writing in Engish, with Grammarly, seems like a new world and experience to me. I can now when editing a sentence, read the sentence and it looks almost perfect to me. 

I haven't a clue what a verb noun or a dangling participle is . But I love:love_heart: words and their definitions, but choosing a specific word in a sentence is hard for me. It seems a specific word describes the whole sentence, that confuses me. I've also learned story writing is a necessity as well, when writing, be it e-mail or writing in a forum like this one.

About commas, when speaking one must stop and take a breath. I am also writing as I speak and the comma is that breath for me. I am for *casual writing* and casual writing is like talking to one's mother father brother normally like almost without Grammarly. I am a character writer, not a story writer.Paul


----------



## drifter (Mar 6, 2015)

Hi Paul, It seems to me whatever works as long as we can make ourselves understood. I've been trying to write since the early fifties when I first read Mickey Spillane and still haven't mastered a good sentence or a paragraph that didn't need explanation. Welcome to the Forum.


----------



## Paul James (Mar 6, 2015)

Thank God I thought it was me about explaining words sentences and paragraphs! Paul


----------



## drifter (Mar 6, 2015)

Naw, it's about talking to each other and having a good time. Casual conversation.  Every once in a while i'll take out my harmonica  and say, 'you know this  I'll play real low so I can hear your answer. You might asked, 'What is that? and I'll say that, my friend is 'When the Saints Go matching In' with a little New Orleans jazz thrown in. You'll say something like, 'sounds good,' and I'll say, yeah, it do.'


----------



## Paul James (Mar 6, 2015)

*Casual writing*

Casual writing to me is, "Mary had a little lamb and then describe why? That's my story, and the end of it. I've never written any story. *I love to be a casual writer and write casually with any other casual writer*, there out there because you are one of those. I am trying to also create a writer's style without verbs nouns and split infinitives or participles. But I get critiqued sometime. 

I am not perfect, yet like Grammarly. Why would the creators of Grammarly create the perfect software and a nonperfect writer use it? They are taking away my personal individual freedom to screw up. W*e learn from out mistakes if we admit them before we **ignor** them all together.* If I wrote this post with names like *verbs nouns and participles* you would never understand what I said. Thanks for listening. CuriousPaul


----------



## drifter (Mar 6, 2015)

You're welcome, Senior.


----------

